# New Guide on Lake Somerville



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey 2coolers,

Thought I would introduce myself, been on the forum for awhile, and decided to follow a lifelong dream. I want to thank WELDON KIRK for allowing me to ask questions and giving me advice. He is a great person and he could have told me to figure it out for yourself!!! So with that ill let y'all get back to the fishing reports!!!! Please visit my website and let me know what you think!!! www.caplesrodandgun.com

Richard


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Cool website Richard, I get duck people wanting a guide all the time, I will send them your way.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

obiewan57 said:


> Cool website Richard, I get duck people wanting a guide all the time, I will send them your way.


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool website, my two biggest passions are duck hunting and catfishing as well. You are also right about Weldon! He is a great help, we always shared stories and catches on fayette a couple years ago. I fished nights and would be getting off of the lake as Weldon was putting in. He would always be kind enough to let me pick his brain and would always point me in the right direction! Very uncommon in the fishing world, especially with guides it seems. I wish both of you guys the best of luck with your guide services! Congrats on your new venture!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

rcxdm40 said:


> Hey 2coolers,
> 
> Thought I would introduce myself, been on the forum for awhile, and decided to follow a lifelong dream. I want to thank WELDON KIRK for allowing me to ask questions and giving me advice. He is a great person and he could have told me to figure it out for yourself!!! So with that ill let y'all get back to the fishing reports!!!! Please visit my website and let me know what you think!!! www.caplesrodandgun.com
> 
> Richard


You definitely learned form one of the best. Weldon is one of the best catfisherman I know and also one of the best people I know.

I may have to book a duck hunt with you on Somerville to learn the ropes. Never duck hunted there.

Good luck on your new venture.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the positive reinforcement.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Well done web site with reasonable rates, will pass it on.
We have EMT's in our family too.
Wave if you see us in our 17 Mako ,[during the week only].
Retired carpenter and nurse.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Well done web site with reasonable rates, will pass it on.
> We have EMT's in our family too.
> Wave if you see us in our 17 Mako ,[during the week only].
> Retired carpenter and nurse.


Will do thank you!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's one from today on Somerville.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool congrats


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Went fishing with Richard last weekend and had a blast. Lots of boats on the water and we still managed to get away to ourself and relax while catching fish. Very safe equipment and knows the lake very well, had so much fun I booked another trip with him this Sunday. Nothing better then fishing with a guide that is fun to be around and can put you on some fish. Thanks Richard!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Gearman for the compliments, looking forward to sunday!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice and convenient website, good rates. I am very tempted.  All I need is to convince one of my friends to go.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Crusader said:


> Nice and convenient website, good rates. I am very tempted.  All I need is to convince one of my friends to go.


Thanks crusader! Lets do it!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

May is starting to fill up! If your itchin' to go fishin' let's do it.


----------

